# What about the medics?



## Jimbo (10 Sep 2001)

Much of the talk here is centred around the combat arms, and I was wondering about some of the other branches. Specifically the medics... Is anyone here a medic? 

When I went to the recruiters about joining the reserves, they couldn‘t tell me a whole lot about medical training; like here, they were more interested in pushing me towards one of the combat arms. Odd; I would have thought that medics would be one the more vital branches- soldiers can‘t fight if they‘re injured.

So, anyone want to take a shot at it? What sort of training, do they get? Is it different than the combat arms (QL2/3)? Whaddya say?

Thanks, Jimbo.


----------



## Roko (10 Sep 2001)

One of my friends is joning the reserves as a medic, although I‘m not sure of the details.... Unfortunatley, he‘s not on this bbs..


----------



## ender (13 Sep 2001)

One of my good friends is in the reserves as a medic.

I seriously wouldn‘t reccomend it.  Medics do a lot of sitting in trucks waiting for someone to get injured, especially those in a medical company.  They don‘t really get to do much.  And as a reserve medic, you arn‘t qualified to go on tour as a medic unless you are civvi nurse or something.  If you want a more active role, don‘t go for medic.
If you do go medic, I strongly reccomend to go for a medic attached to a unit (ie. Infantry) as opposed to a medical company.  A little more interesting there.


----------



## snooprobbiedog (13 Sep 2001)

Hi there.  I‘m a medic in a non-medical (armoured) unit.  Being in a non-med unit is a LOT more fun than doing the "tent up, tent down" think as a private or corporal in a med coy.  You get to find out about a bunch of combat stuff (the Cougars, armoured tactics, recce patrols, radio, etc. in my case), and you‘re also somewhat of a "specialist" in the unit, with a definite responisibilty.  Also, you will get a chance to do injury and illness treatment in the field, along with other stuff, not just hanging around in a truck waiting to get called in (not that I like to have people get hurt, but I think you know what I mean).  The downside is that you will not get as much regular/planned-out continuation training as you would in a med coy (although you should be able to drop in for som training with the local med coy on occasion).

You might have heard talk about how medics will not be attached to field units,  but will instead be farmed out "as needed" from med coys to field units on exercise.  I‘m not sure what the official plan is, but I sure hope that doesn‘t happen because a)  I now have a reasonable appreciation for what an armoured unit does, how they go about doing their work, what their typical hazards and injury scenarios are, etc., b)  I like my unit and the guys and gals I‘m with, and c) The people in the unit know me and respect me for my role and skills.

Best of luck with whatever path you choose...

Rob


----------



## snooprobbiedog (13 Sep 2001)

I also forgot to mention that I get to wear a nice black beret...      One of my reason for wanting to be in an armoured unit is that my mom‘s brother was killed at Le Mesnil Patry (11 June 44), those of you wearing Black Hats will know what I mean...

Rob


----------



## ender (20 Sep 2001)

acebar---sorry)
I think it‘s better for a medic to be attached to a unit because that way they are part of the team, you know them and they know you.  It‘s also important for the medic to know things like Spr. Bloggins is allergic to bee stings.  Also, I don‘t trust the med coy medics but I do trust the ones attached to the unit.  And the attached medic learns the skills that are nessesary to move with the regiment ie. patrolling skills.  The med coy medics patrolling skills are probably not up to snuff for going out with an infantry platoon.


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Sep 2001)

>Also, I don‘t trust the med coy medics but I do trust the ones attached to the unit.

Why?


----------



## RCA (23 Sep 2001)

Not to discourage anyone, but right now the medical branch is not sure whether they are coming or going. Unit medic‘s and medical company‘s chains of command are nor sorted out (they may not even end up belonging to CBGs) and their trg (as with so many CSS) to the point of needing multi-years to get back on track. Someone is empire building and the *** -in-the-grass types are going to suffer.

Having said that anyone with a desire to MA, stick it out. It is just going to take time. How much is anyone‘s guess.

For those with TI, strong rumours have it that CFRETS shortcomings have finally been noticed and a major shake up is in the works. Maybe the CSS side of the house will gets act together and start trg again. Unfortunately again, this doesn‘t apply to the medical branch. 

Watch and Shoot


----------



## ender (25 Sep 2001)

Because I know the medics at my unit.  I also know one of them is a trained nurse.

I don‘t trust the med coy medics because some of them were instructers on my QL2 and they were none too competent.   Also, I know a lot of them from QL2, and I don‘t trust them personally.  And I know several people that have been screwed up by them.  For instance my friend had a broken foot, diagnosed by the med O at the MIR.  On the Brigade Ex a few weeks later, they sent to the MIR, and while ‘determining if she had a broken foot‘ they rebroke the bone.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Brad Sallows (25 Sep 2001)

I suppose we are always more comfortable with those we know.  However, in the reserves the medics don‘t have a monopoly on "none too competency".

I can imagine all sorts of interesting questions related to the example.  Was the injury healed?  If not, why was the soldier on exercise?  I suspect there was plenty of "none too competency" going around.  Well, assumption is the mother of many unpleasant things.

Notwithstanding all that, I know the medical services are continually striving to improve the delivery of care.  Since medical company medics also include people with professional civilian qualifications, perhaps it would be best to judge members as individuals.


----------



## Shrapnel (18 Nov 2001)

> Originally posted by Rob D:
> [qb]Hi there.  I‘m a medic in a non-medical (armoured) unit.  Being in a non-med unit is a LOT more fun than doing the "tent up, tent down" think as a private or corporal in a med coy.  [/qb]



How do you sign up as a medic in another unit?

I was under the impression that to become a medic that you had to sign up with a med coy.


----------



## Christopher (28 Jun 2003)

I‘ve recently been cleared for the medic trade, and have a spot waiting for me in an infantry regiment (at least, that‘s what they said).

I just have a few questions on what I should expect. For you guys who are MED A‘s or MED TECH‘s - what exactly do you do on parade? Does it depend on what type of unit you‘re in? Or do all medics just restock supplies, and just get first aid lessons on parade? Is the medic training very comprehensive? What else do you guys do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J0HN (16 Dec 2004)

Im sorry you guys i know this has been done 10000 times and you'll prob say i should search but i just got one question

Im joining the resrves(or trying) for medic

can you please tell me what i can exspect and is really worth it ?

thanks in advance

John


----------



## Fraser.g (16 Dec 2004)

As for joining the reserves, YES it is worth it but you will only get out what you put into it.

Here is a link that should answer any questions you may have about the medic trade both reg and reserve. General answers about the process can be found in the recruiting area.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4238.0.html

GF


----------



## army n navy medic (18 Dec 2004)

Yes, you'll get what you put into it. I've been reserve (711) and now reg (737) and done many domastic (flood, fire , freeze) operations and international operationas ( Bonisia, Op Apollo) and deploying again in April. If you enjoy going away, you'll enjoy being a medic.


----------



## Dale Turner (25 Feb 2005)

There are good things about being a med coy or fd amb medic and there are bad things as well.  Once you finish BMQ/SQ and you are a member of a medical coy or fd amb you will then go on your courses to learn the trade of being a medic.  After those courses you will then recieve extra medical courses such as BTLS and now PHTLS at the unit level.  You will be aware of any other courses that may come up. Unfortunately the "detached" medics that parade with other non medical units get forgotten and left out of the unit training. Out of sight of mind, if you will.  And as a medic with a fd amb you do go on taskings with other units for medical coverage but instead of just sitting in the amb get out there and work with the people you are looking after and they will let you into their world.  For instance I've gotten to fire the 105 howitzers, I've been on recce patrols, I've been enemy force picking off infanteers, with simunition,  as they assault the house I'm occupying.  You get to be a medic but get to do everything else cool as well.  So don't write off the idea of being  a member of a medical unit yet.  Visit a medical unit and then visit a combat arms or combat support unit and go with which you feel comfortable with. Just keep in mind a combat unit is going to worry about their primary role and primary people first before worrying about getting you on a medical course.


----------



## Fraser.g (25 Feb 2005)

As things stand right now you can not join a non-medical unit as a medic if there is a medical unit in the physical area. All Medics are now under one command, The Canadian Forces Medical Services Group. As for my brethren in the Armored corps who posted in this theread earlier, they will be asked to do one of three things.

1. Join a reserve field amb
2. Remuster to another trade
3. Release.

There are some exceptions but those medics that live in the outer areas and can not parade physically with the Fd Amb you will have to join the Ambulance and be attach posted to the host unit. Your training and courses are still managed through the local reserve unit. And by the way...they are not authorized to wear the black Beret. They are not armoured and therefore should not be wearing their accoutrements.

If you need any clarification please post here or PM me. I would be glad to assist.

By the way the trade is changing fast and so is the training. Go for it!!


----------



## RatCatcher (26 Feb 2005)

Just to clarify the last point... the only berets authorised for medical trades are the black for the navy, the blue for the AF, the green for the army and the maroon for medics assigned to jump position and are qualified para.


----------



## snooprobbiedog (28 Feb 2005)

Well, since my last post in this thread (Sept. 2001), I've started parading with the local Fd Amb (since early 2004), and wearing a green beret... Being with the Fd Amb is better from a training point of view, and I do occasionally go out on MedA taskings with the old unit (where they make fun of the green beret ).

When I joined the Reserves as a MedA, I joined with an armoured unit, back when they still had established positions for MedAs.  I wore the black beret during my QL2, and medical QL3 and QL4 courses, and while with the unit.  The expectation of my unit was that I would wear a black beret, as had been the case with the prior medics there (probably so that the MedA would not appear out of place while on parade).  On my medical courses, no one raised any issues regarding the beret colour (but again, that was prior to the "pull back" of the MedAs).  Also, with the armoured unit, the medics always wore the unit's buttons and shoulder flashes on DEUs, with the medical lapel trade badges (and with the medical cap badge).  But, this is all moot due to the reorg of the health services.  Maybe my old unit was incorrect with respect to uniform for its medics?  I don't know, but I am curious.

As a "kinda related aside"... At the Fd Amb, we were told to remove the Brigade patch and the land forces shield from our DEUs, as we are technically not part of the land forces command any more.  Apparently we are supposed to be getting some new health services shield for our DEUs, at some point down the road.  Does anybody have any idea what it will look like?  Just curious...

Rob


----------



## DSB (28 Feb 2005)

This is the reserve world I'm speak of:

Joining MED COY/FD AMB versus joining a Combat Arms Unit is a pointless debate now.  Everyone, (medics),  are part of the FD AMB.

Points:

-  I have seen bad unit medics, and bad Med Coy medics.  This happens when you have young people with a months worth of rushed medical training.

-  Unit medics  often f@@@ the dog.  What are they doing every parade night?

-  Med Coy medics are sourrounded by real medical professionals.  Paramedics, nurses, doctors, x-ray techs.  I've learned tonnes from people senior and junior to me in my unit who bring in civi knowledge with them.  Med Coy might not be conducting patrols but they focus on medical training.  If I toasted my knee I would want an medic who was up and drilled on medical skills versus a medic who could conduct a ninja patrol.

-  Med Coy fosters leadership.  The Med Coy can build certain soldiering skills that a unit medic wouldn't develop.  Sure they might not be as strong in patrols, recces, and attacks.  A medic in  a Med Coy will, (if able), get the chance to learn how to lead people, manage them, teach them.  They will have opportunities to plan, guide, and really strengthen their units.

-  Medics from a good Med Coy are a team.  They learn to work as a strong team but also learn how to operate autonomously.  

-  Med Coy medics get a chance to often choose their taskings.  I might choose to go to Meaford with one unit one week and up to Borden with another unit the next.

-  Med Coy medics rule the to roost in their own units.  They don't play second fiddle to other members of their unit.  Training is geared to them, their needs are addressed.  They get the taskings, the courses, the opportunities.

Don't feel bad about joining the FD AMB/Med Coy.  It will make you a better medic.

DSB


----------



## RatCatcher (28 Feb 2005)

For the thing with the berets, it happened in the regs with the pull back of the medical pers from the comanding units, as for the accoutrements on the uniform... you technically are not supposed to wear the accoutrements of another unit or trade... therefore wearing of the regiments insignia when you are a medic is incorrect. 

As for the command badge and the brigade patch, since we are no longer members of a brigade we do not wear the patch, we are now lodger units of bases, and members of a numbered health services group ie.. for myself in valcartier, I am a member of 4 Gp de service de sante.   As for the command badge we will be getting issued the ADM-HR (Mil) command badge. It is white with a red strip from top to bottom and the gryphon (the mythical beast and not the helicopter) upon it. The gryphon is in gold. The reason we get the ADM-HR (MIL), is due to the fact that we fall under that command.


----------



## old medic (28 Feb 2005)

snooprobbiedog said:
			
		

> Well, since my last post in this thread (Sept. 2001), I've started parading with the local Fd Amb (since early 2004), and wearing a green beret... Being with the Fd Amb is better from a training point of view, and I do occasionally go out on MedA taskings with the old unit (where they make fun of the green beret ).
> 
> Rob



Welcome Back Rob !

It's nice to see some follow up on your original posts from 2001, and even more interesting to compare them.

Thanks for coming back with updates.


----------

